# Wiring Help



## acook3323 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey guys,

I have a 2006 gto and recently did an aftermarket radio in it. Whoever had this car before screwed with all of the wiring so it made installing a nightmare. I was trying to install a steering wheel control adapter today and I'm not able to get power to it. I tried running it off of the stereo ground to make sure it wasn't a defective unit and it turned on leading me to believe the ground for the controls is the issue. I reconnected the adapter to the ground for the controls but I don't know the location of the ground itself. Does anyone know where it is located? I've attached the wiring diagram for it but I'm not very experienced in reading them.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What steering wheel control adapter are you using?
Did your steering wheel controls work on the old radio?
Does your new radio have an Input for steering wheel controls?

Wire 1796 BN (Brown) is the output from the steering wheel control to the radio. This is the
Input into your adaptor.

Wire 1750 BK/YE (Black with Yellow stripe) is chassis ground.

Larry


----------



## acook3323 (Mar 26, 2019)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> What steering wheel control adapter are you using?
> Did your steering wheel controls work on the old radio?
> Does your new radio have an Input for steering wheel controls?
> 
> ...


I'm using the axxess adapter needed for the car.the radio didnt work before I replaced it. I have everything wired the way it should be hense it turning on when attaching to another ground. I just don't know where the black and yellow ground wire leads so that I can check and see if the previous owner removed it for some reason


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The black and yellow wire #1750 is return ground for the steering wheel switches and goes from the steering
wheel switches to the radio. No other connections. The chassis ground for the radio is the black and white wire # 851
on C1 Connector pin A8. It grounds at G200 ground.
Ignore the other info in the .txt file. I forgot to remove it before I posted.

Larry


----------



## acook3323 (Mar 26, 2019)

so should i wire the adapter to the black and white wire instead?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

This is from the instructions:

ASWC-1 VEHICLE SPECIFIC INSTRUCTIONS 
ASWC-1 Connections:
Connect the Black and Gray/Red wires of the ASWC-1 and the wire in Pin 12 [C1-Pin 12 BLK/YEL] of the vehicle’s radio harness shown, 
to Chassis Ground [A8 - BLK/WHT]
Connect the Red wire of the ASWC-1 to 12v accessory power. [A4 - YEL]
Connect the White/Green wire of the ASWC-1 to the wire in Pin 11 [C1-Pin11 BRN] of the vehicle’s radio harness shown

I added the wire info for the connector and pins [ ]

I attached the info from the instructions

Larry


----------

